# Schwimmteichbau Brandenburg



## ironniels (10. Dez. 2016)

Hallo ich bin Niels 38 aus Brb bei Berlin und habe mich dieses Jahr entschieden einen Schwimmteich  in Eigenleistung zu bauen...
Länge über alles 14m
Breite über alles 7m
Tiefe 1.80m
Länge schwimmbereich 11m
Breite Schwimmvereich 4m
Reg zone Länge 14m
Reg zone breite 7m
17,5 er Schalsteine und 10mm Bewehrung
1xRundskimmer für Oberfläche mit quellstein
6xluftheber im Reg Bereich 110 kiesfilter
Folie 1,5mm mit gewebe in oliv PVC
Medium 31636 anzeigen Medium 31637 anzeigen Medium 31638 anzeigen Medium 31639 anzeigen Medium 31640 anzeigen


----------



## troll20 (10. Dez. 2016)

Moin Niels,
Willkommen bei den Teichkloppis 
Dein Loch sieht ja schon ganz nett aus dein Avatar verspricht noch einiges mehr . Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht .
Und vor allem wie du auf LH gekommen bist .


----------



## ironniels (10. Dez. 2016)

So wie auf dem Bild wäre meine Vorstellung vom fertigen Projekt...
@troll20 auf den LH bin ich durch David pegan Butler gekommen der baut in England Teiche und benutzt dieses system erfolgreich


----------



## Zacky (10. Dez. 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

...Bilder, Bilder, Bilder...  Wie weit bist Du denn schon? Schon ganz fertig?


----------



## ironniels (10. Dez. 2016)

Leider nein....da ich alles selbst mache geht das Projekt über 2 Jahre und soll Sommer 2017 enden...das frostige  Bild ist der jetzt zustand ...der regbereich muss noch ausgebaggert werden und aussen Abgrenzung erstellt dann nächstes Jahr schalsteine verputzen innen fliess  folie verlegen kiess pflanzen und LH verbauen


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Dez. 2016)

Schönen Sand scheinst du da zu haben. Gleich was für den Regbereich und die Außenpflaster bzw. als Untergrund zurückbehalten.


----------



## ironniels (10. Dez. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Schönen Sand scheinst du da zu haben. Gleich was für den Regbereich und die Außenpflaster bzw. als Untergrund zurückbehalten.


Ja der Sand is echt gut hier feinster Spielplatz Sand habe damit den Beton gemischt aber in den regenreich kommt der nicht


----------



## ironniels (4. Feb. 2017)

Soo endlich geht's weiter hier..habe PVC Folie bestellt PVC 1,5 mit Gewebe in oliv ...verwendet ihr schweisswinkel fur die Ecken?


----------



## Zacky (5. Feb. 2017)

Für die Ecken haben wir uns selbst Zusatzfolienstückchen gebastelt. Kreisrunde Folienstücke ausgeschnitten, auf einer Seite im Radius eingeschnitten, zum Kegel geformt, erst in sich verklebt, dann in die Ecken geklebt und letztendlich mit Heißluft nochmals "verschweißt" und in die Ecken angepasst.


----------



## ironniels (28. März 2017)

Gestern ging es bei mir auch endlich weiter .mittels Bagger habe ich den Regenerationsbereich ausgeformt .tiefste Stelle fur die Drainage ist hier 70 cm


----------



## ironniels (3. Apr. 2017)

Kleines Update:uferzone ausgeformt filterkeller angefangen und Standort Treppe


----------



## ironniels (25. Apr. 2017)

Kleines Update: filterkeller fertiggestellt...warten auf die Folie..


----------



## ironniels (19. Mai 2017)

Update :30 grad und Folie schweißen fetzt..


----------



## ironniels (20. Juni 2017)

Kleines Update Treppe in Waschbeton auf Folie


----------



## ironniels (17. Juli 2017)

Bin jetzt zu 90% fertig mit meinem Schwimmteich und mehr als zufrieden die Luftheber laufen bestens die Pflanzen wachsen und das Wasser is klar ...grossen dank nochmal an zacky fürs helfen beraten.


----------



## ironniels (17. Juli 2017)

Ich liebe ihn...


----------



## Teich4You (17. Juli 2017)

ironniels schrieb:


> Ich liebe ihn...


Warte erst mal nächstes Jahr ab, wenn alles ein wenig grüner ist.


----------



## ironniels (14. Mai 2018)

kleines Update vom Teich... Pflanzen kommen prächtig Tiere fühlen sich wohl.. Menschen auch jetzt noch Terrasse und Saunahaus dann auch mal genießen


----------



## Phiobus (14. Mai 2018)

Hallo Niels,

ich nehme an die Ansaugleitungen der LH münden alle im Teich. Verrätst Du uns mal die genaue Auf-/Verteilung.

LG Tom

PS: Und mein Respekt für die Durchführung. Besonders wenn Du das Meiste allein erstellt hast.
Sieht wirklich sehr schön aus. Wünsche Dir das Du immer viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich haben wirst!


----------



## ironniels (14. Mai 2018)

Phiobus schrieb:


> Hallo Niels,
> 
> ich nehme an die Ansaugleitungen der LH münden alle im Teich. Verrätst Du uns mal die genaue Auf-/Verteilung.
> 
> ...


Schau mal bitte weiter oben im Beitrag da sieht man gut die Verteilung... Drainage Rohre saugrn das Wasser von oben nach unten durch das Kies Lava Gemisch


----------

